#ubuntu-jp 2011-03-28
<Emmanuel_Chanel> おはようございます．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> amigojapan さんのメアドご存知の方いますか？私は無事だと電話した(番号が公開だという話は知らないので，ここでは書きません．)のですが，話し中とかでつながりません．
<mononom> [
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-03-29
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<nobuto> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110329
<jkbys> ありがとうさぎ
<jkbys> ではアクションアイテムから
<jkbys> オフラインミーティングKansai 11.03で集めた参加費用等を寄付する(jkbys)
<jkbys> してきました
<jkbys> あとでレポートページを作って領収書画像を入れておきます
<hito_jp> いくら集まったのか議事録に書くために確認中。お待ちを。
<jkbys> 5万5千円だった気がします
<hito_jp> うわああ書いてないぃ。
<hito_jp> とりあえずイベントページにいくら集まったのか書いておいてくださいな、と。
<jkbys> 書いておきます
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします
<nobuto> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110322 に書いてあるんですけどね。
<hito_jp> そこに書いてあっても意味が。
<jkbys> レポートページを別に作るんじゃなくて、イベントページに書いたほうがいいですか？
<hito_jp> イベントページに「いくらいくら集まりました」と書いて寄付した証拠を貼り付けるまでがイベントです。
<hito_jp> 少なくともチャリティイベントならそこが処理されてないとただの外道。
<jkbys> ではイベントページの上のほうに書いておきます
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで他にありますか？
<hito_jp> 自分はないですが上流サーバの手順て。
<jkbys> 手順は3年ぐらい前の私が知っている感じです
<hito_jp> 今の小林さんに聞いた場合は……？
<jkbys> 思い出すところからが手順です
<hito_jp> orz
<jkbys> 今度は書いておきます
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします？（疑問形
<jkbys> お願いされます
<jkbys> じゃあ議題のほうへ
<jkbys> Nattyの開発
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Natty
<jkbys> [ ] ショーストッパーは他にない？
<jkbys> イースターに入る前にある程度始末しないとマズイはず。
<jkbys> [ ] 予定の再確認
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<jkbys> Beta2(4/14)時点でRemixも作る
<jkbys> 今回RCはなく、Beta2が代わりになります
<jkbys> ショーストッパーは他になさげでしょうか
<hito_jp> うあしまった、議事録上「どこに」寄付したのかがエスパーしないと見えない。
<hito_jp> さかのぼってしまいますが、日本赤十字でいいんですよね。>寄付先
<ikuyaNOTE> Unityのdashboardは3.8.2で対応となっていましたね
<jkbys> 日本赤十字社に東北関東大震災義援金として送金しました
<hito_jp> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> ダッシュボードって何が検索できるんでしたっけ
<jkbys> アプリとかだけ？
<ikuyaNOTE> よくわかっていません。。
<ikuyaNOTE> 日本語打てなくて何が困るのかもわかっていません。。
<hito_jp> いろんなファイルも検索できます
<jkbys> 日本語で エディタ とか入れてひっかかるのかな
<hito_jp> zeitgeistで引けるやつが全部ヒットしうる、はず。
<hito_jp> Nattyでは3.8.4でリリースされるつもりでいいのかなぁ（バグ一覧的に）
<ikuyaNOTE> 個人的にはfglrxが致命的にヤバい以外は、さほど問題ないように思います
<hito_jp> なんかfglrxヤバすは既視感があるんですが、前に同じような展開なかったでしたっけ。
<ikuyaNOTE> プロプラなドライバは、なんかいっつもこんな感じのような気がします。
<nobuto> Firefoxの再起動要求メッセージは https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/511250
<nobuto> でubufoxでのメッセージが表示できるようになったので、翻訳投げようと思ったところで止まっています。誰かやっていただけると助かります。
<nobuto> Lucid, Maverickでも直そうとすると、Bug #511250でのubufoxのSRUと、翻訳のSRUの2段構えになりますね。
<ikuyaNOTE> wikiに書いておけば誰かやってくれるかも？
<ikuyaNOTE> 11.04で直ってればそれでいいんじゃないですかねぇ
<nobuto> hito_jp: Wikiをもりもり編集中のようなので、ubufoxの話を書いておいていただけますか？
<hito_jp> お待ちを
<hito_jp> 翻訳投げるの意図は、Fx4のWindows版の再起動メッセージ確認して、locale/ja/ubufox-restart.properties 直してpull requestかけるを意図してるでいいです？
<nobuto> Windows版で該当する翻訳は3.6の時代にはありませんでしたね。
<nobuto> 4.0では調べていません。
<hito_jp> えーと、村田さんがどこまでやったか軸と、↑の手順であってるか軸それぞれyesということでOKです？
<jkbys> （今日テレビに出てた人が来た）
<hito_jp> （神戸牛を勝ち取った人にあらたな称号が…）
<nobuto> 手順としては「単純に翻訳」->「新規バグ報告をubufoxにしてパッチまたはブランチとして貼り付ける」ですね。
<hito_jp> それは上記とどのへんが違うので。
<nobuto> Upstream(Mozilla)に該当する翻訳が3.6に時代にはなかった。「pull request」という表現がよくわからない。の2つです。
<nobuto> まあやることは、単純に翻訳して、パッチを送ることです。
<nobuto> ああ、 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/619923
<nobuto> と混同しているんですかね。
<nobuto> これは今回は関係ないです。
<hito_jp> ん。Rosetta的にtranslatableになっている？
<nobuto> update-notifier用のメッセージを翻訳するのではなく、ubufoxに含まれるメッセージを翻訳しなければなりません。
<nobuto> ターゲットが違う、ということです。
<nobuto> Rosettaではまだ翻訳できるようになっていません。あくまでパッチなりブランチなりを送ります。
<hito_jp> えーと、ubufox::locale/ja/ubufox-restart.propertiesを直せばいいですかという話をしていたハズ？
<nobuto> hito_jp: それであってます。
<hito_jp> 混同してるつーのが誤解って話でいいかしらん。
<nobuto> 「 https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/619923 そのもので良い」という記述から、混同してるのかなと。
<nobuto> Wikiページの話です。
<hito_jp> 翻訳語として流用すればいいっていうふうに読めないのが問題、と。
<hito_jp> 直した。はず。
<hito_jp> ちなみに4月手を動かせるぜって方はどれぐらいいるでしょう。
<ikuyaNOTE> 手を動かすって、翻訳ですか？
<hito_jp> いや全体的に？
<hito_jp> 明らかに動いてないソースにパッチ当てろとかいうレベルまでは要求しないんですが、誰も交通整理しないと死が見えます。
<ikuyaNOTE> で、できるだけ……
<nobuto> 未知数です。4月3週目ぐらいからは確実に手を動かせそうですが、手遅れかと。
<hito_jp> ちなみに自分もあんまりな感じだったりはする……。
<hito_jp> リリースノート地獄は何とかなる、と。
<ikuyaNOTE> （LibreOfficeも結構大変そうなの……）
<hito_jp> まあいくやさんはLibOに向かって突撃して頂くでヨサゲ
<hito_jp> 小林さんはどないでしょう……
<jkbys> あんまり余裕ないよﾊﾊﾊﾊ
<hito_jp> よし、水野さんに期待だ！（超欠席裁判
<hito_jp> ということであと気づいてるショーストッパーないでしょうか。
<hito_jp> あとRemixは予定通りBeta2でつくってGoldでつくるでいいでしょうか。
<jkbys> ハイ
<hito_jp> RemixのリリースはGW5/2ぐらいまでになるといいなー。
<hito_jp> とプレッシャーをかけてみたりしますが……
<jkbys> 今年はヘルニアではないので期待がもてる
<jkbys> 他になにかあるでしょうか
<hito_jp> あと次のアップデートはindicator-datetimeの文字列だいぶ触ったので覚悟しろとか言っておきたいところです。
<hito_jp> （まだコミットかかってないけど
<jkbys> ナニソレ
<hito_jp> Nattyの右上に表示されてる時計とかカレンダー。
<jkbys> あれですか
<hito_jp> 意訳すると「翻訳者へ、空気読んでstrtodateの文字列を自分のロケールに合わせろ」と書いてある。
<jkbys> コミットされると、それをやる必要があるということですね
<hito_jp> それなりに今日処理したつもり。なんですが、みんなで目を皿のようにしないとリリースまでに間に合いません。
<hito_jp> 4月半ばに地雷見つけてもちょっと……という。
<jkbys> よく見て問題があれば直しましょうって感じですか
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/indicator-datetime/+pots/indicator-datetime/ja/+translate?show=new_suggestions とりあえずこんな感じなのでみんな頑張れみたいな。
<hito_jp> そんな強敵なので、よく見て問題があれば直しましょう or 言ってください
<jkbys> 直せなくても、問題があるっぽいよと言ってくださいってことですね
<hito_jp> そうしていただけると死なずに済みそうです。
<jkbys> 他になにかあるでしょうか
<jkbys> なさそうなら終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<hito_jp> はい
<nobuto> はい（もう4月か…
<jkbys> では4月5日ということで。お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> 2011年の1/4が終わりました。
<hito_jp> お疲れさまでした
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110329
<nobuto> 素朴な疑問：イースターっていつ？
<hito_jp> 2011は4/24だったはずです
<hito_jp> で、イースター週（イースターまでの一週間）はみんな仕事しないので。
<hito_jp> 4/18までに始末付けろ、って書いておきます
<hito_jp> done
<nobuto> 4/14がFinalFreezeなので、1週間余裕を見たとしても、4/7までにパッチ付きでバグ報告しないと直らないってことですね。
<nobuto> Criticalなものはバグ報告だけでも十分か。
<nobuto> Developerが頑張ってくれるはず。
<hito_jp> ちゃんとしたバグ報告 && 明らかに超ヤバい、なら、きっとクリスチャンでないdeveloperが頑張ってくれるんじゃないですかねぇ……。
<hito_jp> 今回、FinalFreeze後にバグ報告しても「リリース直後のアップデート」がちゃんと機能するかどうかがしょーじき危険。
<jkbys> イースターを自粛してもらえばいいんだ
#ubuntu-jp 2011-03-30
<HANABI> こんにちは
#ubuntu-jp 2011-04-02
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-04-03
<nanull89> Cuanto apuesto a que nadie estará entendiendo lo que estoy escribiendo XD
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> emacs で， ibus による日本語入力が出来なくなりました． Skype を久しぶりに起動してみたら， Skype でも ibus が使えません…
#ubuntu-jp 2012-03-26
<mizutako> p
<mizutako> 7
<mizutako> ubuntu9090
<ubuntu9090> aaa
<ubuntu9090> おお
<ubuntu9090> 発見！！
<mizutako> nihongo muridayo
<ubuntu9090> why?
<mizutako> siranai
<mizutako> manko
<ubuntu9090> IME2010だよな
<mizutako> $B$*(B
<mizutako> $B$"$l(B
<mizutako> $B$&$[(B
<ubuntu9090> hi!
<mizutako> hi
<ubuntu9090> my name is ubuntu9090
<ubuntu9090> nice to meet you
<mizutako> nice to meet you too
<qbert_> can someone help me find the contact us link on this site http://www.diatec.co.jp/ , I'm trying to order the pink keyboard
<pangolin> http://www.diatec.co.jp/en/
<hi117> qbert_: https://www.diatec.co.jp/inquiry/index.php
<hi117> it was the link at the bottom of the page
<qbert_> aha!
#ubuntu-jp 2012-03-27
<Yuusuke> Hallo
<hito_jp> ping.
<chonan> pong.
<hito_jp> pang.
<chonan> なつかしい orz...
<Yuusuke47> お邪魔します。
<Mocchi> こんばんは？
<Yuusuke47> こんばんは。
<chonan> こんばんは
<hito_jp> 小林さんこない……
<Yuusuke47> 初参加です。よろしくです。
<chonan> ようこそ、いらっしゃいませ。
<hito_jp> 召喚中……。
<Yuusuke47> hito_jpは
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<Yuusuke47> Ubuntu道場！に出てくるhitoさんですよね？
<hito_jp> yes.
<Yuusuke47> おぉ
<Yuusuke47> あの黒幕の・・・
<chonan> 召喚がいろいろ成功すれば、オールキャストになるはずです。
<hito_jp> そこのchonanさんは長南さんですし他にもストレージゴッド様とか普通にいらはいます。
<hito_jp> ping. > ikuyaNOTE
<ikuyaNOTE> ほげ
<mizuno> ふが
<Mocchi> もげ
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<Yuusuke47> chonanさんは長南さんなんですか。
<hito_jp> wiki.ubuntulinux.jpがおそーい！
<hito_jp> （いつものことかもしれないけど
<chonan> Yuusuke47 : ひねりなくてごめんなさいorz
<jkbys> wiki.ubuntulinux.jpの文句はさくらに言え！
<Yuusuke47> えぇ～なにをおっしゃるのですかchonanさん！
<Yuusuke47> いきなり・・。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120327
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<Yuusuke47> GUIなんて飾りですのミズノさんとかもここに？
<hito_jp> ラリーが悪い奴なんでしたっけ。別のコース？
<hito_jp> もうすぐ来るはずですが「間に合わないかも」とかさっき叫んでました。
<mizuno> 名古屋は申しこみました
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> 他になさげなので議題へ
<mizuno> ナントカCMSの方がどうなったかは知らないけど(ぉ
<jkbys> CMS?
<Mocchi> 申し込み済みですー。
<jkbys> 坂本さんのほうか
<mizuno> ならよし
<jkbys> イベント関連
<jkbys> OSC北海道
<jkbys> OSC北海道の参加申し込みが開始されました
<jkbys> [ ] 行ける人は？
<hito_jp> CMS……Chonan Mizuno さかもっちーの略……。
<mizuno> ノ
<jkbys> 日程：2012年6月16日(土)10:00-18:00
<Yuusuke47> OSC行ってみたいですがお金が・・。
<chonan> うへえ...
<jkbys> 一日か
<hito_jp> 頑張ってもう一人を探しましょう、って感じですかね。
<mizuno> Debianから佐々木さんと杉本さんが参加するのはずで、佐々木さんにはブース番頼めるということにはなっています
<hito_jp> 1.5人、と。
<mizuno> おういえ
<jkbys> 超頑張れ
<mizuno> 小林さんは来ないんですか
<jkbys> 行かない
<mizuno> な、なんだってーーーー
<mizuno> それは本当なのかコバヤシ!
<jkbys> 酔っぱらいめ
<Mocchi> 元ネタがわからない・・・。
<mizuno> いま会社から帰ってきた人になんてことを
<jkbys> イベント関係は以上でいいですか
<ikuyaNOTE> MMRでそ
<Mocchi> MMR・・・
<Mocchi> あぁ、あのMMRですねw
<Yuusuke47> なんだって～の？
<hito_jp> みずの＆もっちー(R)？
<mizuno> いざとなったら1.5人で
<hito_jp> まあ本当に最悪の場合はえびじゅん先生にお願いとかもアリなので1.5人でGoはアリといえばアリかなぁ。セミナーさえなんとかできれば。
<hito_jp> でも原稿大丈夫なんすか。
<Mocchi> もっちー(R)ならもっちー(L)もいる？あ、みずのさんの両腕ってことで。
<mizuno> 6月中だし大丈夫ですよ
<mizuno> 原稿は5月にできてないとヤベエつーか
<hito_jp> れじすたーどとれーどまーく
<hito_jp> まあ大丈夫そう、ということで。
<mizuno> イベントはそんなこんなで
<jkbys> Preciseの開発
<jkbys> そろそろBeta2
<jkbys> [ ] Remixの作成はどうする？
<hito_jp> 処理的には来週も参加者募るでいいですかね。
<mizuno> はい
<hito_jp> 了解でっす
<jkbys> Beta2のRemixって話かな
<hito_jp> y
<hito_jp> しょーじきHUDまわりのIMがぐだぐだなんで微妙なところではあるんですが。
<jkbys> 作ったほうがいい感じでしょうか
<jkbys> 作るのはそんなに手間じゃないはず、たぶん
<mizuno> ubuntu-defaults-builderですよね、今回も
<jkbys> それが使えるはず、きっと
<hito_jp> そして今回からWubiさんいなくなったのでもろもろ解決。
<jkbys> あれ、Wubiいなくなったんですか
<mizuno> あれ、Wubiってオリジナルのにもいない？
<hito_jp> おめーらTopics読んでねーだろ！
<hito_jp> http://gihyo.jp/admin/clip/01/ubuntu-topics/201203/23
<jkbys> ばれたか
<Mocchi> おぼえてたー
<ikuyaNOTE> 読む前から知ってました
<hito_jp> それが普通ですよねー。
<jkbys> さすが一般人だな
<Mocchi> ・・・一般人（ボソ
<ikuyaNOTE> ですよねー
<mizuno> ……[RFC] Proposal to disable Wubi Installs from 12.04 これかな
<jkbys> b2っていつですか
<hito_jp> 一般人こええ……。
<hito_jp> あさって（現地時間）
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<jkbys> 出たら作ってみる、でいいかな
<jkbys> 俺の風邪も治ってきたことだし
<hito_jp> テストって意味では4/5のkernel freeze後でもいいです。
<ikuyaNOTE> mainはもうproposedにしか入らないんですよねぇ
<jkbys> 練習でそのあたりに作ってみるか
<hito_jp> （カーネルだけあげとく）
<hito_jp> FFっても内容によっては通りますよー
<Mocchi> それもおぼえてたー
<mizuno> じゃあ作ってみるというとで？
<hito_jp> 作らないという選択はしょーじきないと思う。アスキーメディアワークスのあたりから刺客が送られてくる的な意味出。
<jkbys> じゃあそういうことで
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<ikuyaNOTE> 無理だと思うぽ。日本語remixのibusはパッチ当てるかなぁ。まぁ準備できたらメール書きます
<chonan> 刺客か。gkbr
<hito_jp> ベータやらずにリリース時点でremixしてみて自爆→印刷所に間に合わない→jkbysは　ハリセンで　くびをはねられた！
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FinalFreeze
<jkbys> 刀ではねられるより痛そうなんですが
<hito_jp> いあわりと通るっすよ。Acts of God, Buddha, Vishnu, Zeus, etc って書いてあるからいくやさんのactなら通ります。
<ikuyaNOTE> ちょwww
<hito_jp> まあGoldには間に合わなくても、リリース後に治ってればそれの~ppaで出すでもいいですし。
<mizuno> 議題はそんなとこすかね……
<jkbys> ほかないすか
<ikuyaNOTE> 非常にしょぼいので別になくてもいいかなぁぐらいの感じなんですけどねー
<ikuyaNOTE> ないです
<hito_jp> ibus関連のよくわからない色んな問題をどーにかしないといけませんけどさっぱり分かってません。
<hito_jp> gvimのibus bugが復活したのはなんでだとか。
<ikuyaNOTE> gvim使ってないのでよくわからんです
<hito_jp> 大丈夫です、起動すると固まるんで。
<jkbys> ΩΩΩ
<hito_jp> とりあえずximにフォールバックするように.vimrc書くと直るよってリリースノートでフォロー。いつものこといつものこと。
<ikuyaNOTE> ほげー
<chonan> ターミナルの中で派なので...(誰も聞いてない)
<mizuno> EmacsのWindowClass問題は進展なしか
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 来週も火曜22時でいいすか
<Mocchi> はーい
<jkbys> 早くも4月
<chonan> 了解です
<mizuno> はい
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした。
<jkbys> 4/3ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<jkbys> もう桜が咲く季節か
<Yuusuke47> もう終わりですか。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120327#preview
<hito_jp> うあーまちがえた。https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120327
<ikuyaNOTE> vim-gnomeですか？
<ikuyaNOTE> vim-gtk?
<hito_jp> パッケージ的にはどっちでも同じです、はい。
<ikuyaNOTE> えっそうなんですか！？
<ikuyaNOTE> おお、確かに再現しますね
<hito_jp> ああ、再現性の点では、です。
<hito_jp> で、わけわかんねーことに、gvim -fでフォークさせると再現しません。
<hito_jp> unityのlauncherから起動させると再現しません。
<ikuyaNOTE> ああごめんなさい、起動に時間がかかってるだけでした
<hito_jp> ximにすると再現しません。そして https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Precise の最後のほーにある .vimrc を入れると再現しません。
<ikuyaNOTE> あれでもIBusは起動しない……？
<hito_jp> そーいう症状になることもあるよーですが、↑の再現しませんシリーズを試すといろいろわけわか。
<hito_jp> トラウマ級にわけわかんないです。3/20ぐらいまでは直ってた（再現しなくなってた）よーな気がします。
<ikuyaNOTE> ぬーvi協調モードがホスィ
<hito_jp> まあuim使えやーでもいいとは思うんで。
<ikuyaNOTE> gvim -fでいいんじゃなイカ……？
<hito_jp> でも負けた気分になるっしょ！
<ikuyaNOTE> いえ、あんまり（ぇ
<hito_jp> あれー。
<ikuyaNOTE> gvimには印刷ボタンがあって感動するとかそういうのはありますが……
<hito_jp> 投げられる人議事録なげといて……。
<Mocchi> hito_jp: 議事録の送信やります
<Yuusuke47> 話しているのがhitoさんといくやさんだけっていうのは普通なんですか？
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いしますー
<hito_jp> 雑談モードではそんなものです
<chonan> 道場よりかは平和ですよねー
<Yuusuke47> 道場っていうのはどこでやっているんですか？
<chonan> 秘密の会場で酒池肉林な感じで収録(事実誤認)
<Yuusuke47> ・・・・・・・。（想像中）
<Mocchi> 朝の寒中稽古はなかなか鍛えられます（風説の流布
<Yuusuke47> 想像を絶しますね。
<chonan> 道場でませう(とか言ってみる)
<Yuusuke47> ここにいる他のユーザはコメントせず何しているんですかね。
<chonan> 常駐してる方はたいてい別作業やられてるのが大半かと。どこのチャネルでもそうですけども。
<Yuusuke47> と言うことは、hitoさん、mizunosann
<Yuusuke47> と
<Yuusuke47> chonanさんと
<Yuusuke47> ikuyaさん
<Yuusuke47> が主にメインで話を進行しているって感じですか。
<chonan> 私はミーティングの時間帯くらいかな、ここにいるのは。
<Yuusuke47> あとモッチーさんか。
<Yuusuke47> もっと活気が有るのかと思っていましたが、のほほんとしてますね。
<Yuusuke47> yahooのチャット並みに・・・。
<chonan> 結構こんなのほほんとした感じです。
<Yuusuke47> ミーティングも、ものの40分で終わっちゃった。
<chonan> こんなもんですw
<chonan> sa
<chonan> さらっと議題議論して終了みたいな。
<Yuusuke47> ん～『ハーバード白熱教室』なみの討論を期待していたのですが。（笑）
<Yuusuke47> chonanさんは道場に登場しているのですか？
<chonan> ゲストで一回でましたw
<Yuusuke47> どの回です？
<chonan> http://ascii.jp/elem/000/000/668/668042/
<chonan> この回です。
<Yuusuke47> 本当だ。
<Yuusuke47> 道場はまた別のIRCでやっているんですか。
<chonan> その辺は秘密w
<Yuusuke47> なるほど。
<Yuusuke47> 差し支えなければ、chonanさんのLinuxの出会いを教えてください。
<Yuusuke47> 初めてLinuxを使ったのはいつごろですか？
<chonan> いつころだったかなー
<chonan> ずいぶん前だなぁ。
<chonan> TurboLinux v3 のパッケージ買って中が酷くて悲しい思いしたの覚えてるから
<chonan> 98年にはすでになんらかの形で使っていた気がします
<Yuusuke47> 98年。自分はまだ小学生ですね。ちょうど初めてPCを触った頃です。
<Yuusuke47> その頃から開発系のお仕事を？
<chonan> 歳くったなあ、俺
<Yuusuke47> ご自宅のメインPCのOSは何を使っているんです。
<chonan> メインというか用途によってWindows か Ubuntu かな。
<chonan> Android 開発はそのときのノリと気分でどっちも使いますw
<Yuusuke47> と言うことはアンドロイド開発はEclipseをつかっているのですか？
<chonan> ええ
<chonan> Eclipse 使わない縛りプレイが可能ではありますが、楽できますしね。
<chonan> Java はどうしても手数がかかるので、IDEないと厳しかったりもします。
<Yuusuke47> なるほど（メモメモ・・）
<chonan> あれやこれや import せにゃならんとかパッケージや変数やメソッドの名前が長くてアレだとかそういう困難を楽にしてくれますしね。
<Yuusuke47> そういう意味ではEmacsはあまり使わなかったりするんですか。
<chonan> 昔はEmacs使いだったんですが
<chonan> 左手の小指がなんとも厳しいのでw
<Yuusuke47> カクッ・・そんな理由ですか。
<chonan> 比較的駆け出しのころは、まだまだ Emacs は「弩級」アプリだったというのもありますけども
<Yuusuke47> その頃はEclipseはあったのですか。
<chonan> Java そのものがなかった時代ですね。90年代前半ですから
<Yuusuke47> ぐおぉ
<chonan> vi もなんか軽量の互換品使ってた時代ですね
<chonan> stevie とか
<Yuusuke47> そうか、GUIがまだなかった頃でしたっけ。
<chonan> GUI って呼べるかどうか微妙な時代かもしれませんね
<Yuusuke47> ゴミ箱やマウスがない時代・・。
<chonan> Windows で言えば 3.1 から 95 時代
<Yuusuke47> その頃のLinuxってどんな感じでした？
<chonan> GUI っぽいもの作れるのは Motif だけでライセンスが高かったとか。そういう太古のお話ですね。
<chonan> 基本的なところは今とそう変わっていないですよ
<Yuusuke47> リモートデスクトップで1000万とる時代・・。
<chonan> 当時人気があった BSD に比べてネットワーク周りがいまいちだとかそういう言われ方をしましたね
<chonan> X はもちろんありましたけど
<Yuusuke47> フリーズとかバグはどうでした？
<chonan> ハードウェアを選ぶし、設定手で書くのが普通だった時代です
<Yuusuke47> ハードを選ぶ！当時は依存があったんですか。
<chonan> ええ、ええ
<chonan> 最新のハードウェアでは X動かないとかざら。
<chonan> ネットワークインタフェースもあれは動くけどこれはダメとか
<Yuusuke47> えぇ～
<chonan> 「NE1000互換」というのが「動作する可能性が高い」ということで宣伝文句になっていた時代
<chonan> ハードウェアハックしないと使えない機械が多かったというのは事実かな。
<Yuusuke47> NE1000互換・・・ダメだ。わからなぃ～。世代ギャップ！
<Yuusuke47> 買っそのまま使える時代ではなかったと
<Yuusuke47> 個人の力量で何とかしないといけない時代だったと。
<chonan> 「NE1000」というふるーい(当時でも)チップがあって、それが標準っぽい扱われ方していたのです
<Yuusuke47> しかも今みたいにネットがない・・・。
<chonan> ネットがあっても、別の何かで情報を仕入れないと認識できないとかそういう無理ゲーがw
<chonan> Linux に限った話ではなくて、フリーOS一般でそうでしたし
<Yuusuke47> ひどい！無理ゲーにもほどがある。
<chonan> ある意味 Windows でもデバイスによってはトラップがいろいろあった時代ですね。
<Yuusuke47> くはぁ～それを考えれば進化しましたねOSは。
<chonan> いやー便利になりました。
<Yuusuke47> 平成生まれの私からしてみたら当たり前だったことの裏には、そんなドラマがあったんですね。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 今日はチャンネルが盛り上がっていますね．
<Yuusuke47> どうもこんばんはです。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<chonan> Yuusuke47 さんがみえられたので。そこはかとなく話題が続いています。
<Yuusuke47> ここは初登場です、
<Yuusuke47> どうぞよろしくです。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Linux で，動画が見られるのは奇跡みたいな感じですね…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こちらこそ．
<Yuusuke47> そうかぁ。たしかに高画質の動画が見られるなんてすごいですね。
<chonan> それこそ、TurboLinux v3 の媒体には Linus が「Linux」って発音しているだけの avi ファイルが入ってた記憶があります。
<chonan> それも今では覗き窓みたいなサイズの
<Yuusuke47> 240ｘ320っていう感じですか？
<chonan> なんかそんな感じだったような。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そういえば，ディスプレイも，高解像度になっていますねえ…
<chonan> 当時も濃い人は濃かったので、その辺はあまり変わりませんかね。
<Yuusuke47> 20年後でフルHD・・。
<Yuusuke47> 早いのか遅いのか。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 痛快コンピューター学(坂村健著)で，コンピューターの1年はネズミの1年だって話がありましたね．
<chonan> 確かに。
<Yuusuke47> ？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> コンピューターの進歩は，1年がネズミにとっての1年に感じられるくらい目まぐるしいという意味です．
<chonan> ものすごく短い間に技術革新が進む分野だというたとえです。
<Yuusuke47> なるほど～。
<Yuusuke47> そうだ。お聞きしたいことがあります
<Yuusuke47> デスクトップのGnome ShellとUnity、どっちのほうが使いやすいですか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私にとっては， Gnome Shell ですねえ…私は，わざわざ， Gnome Shell 入れて，クラシック表示で使っています．
<chonan> 使うスタイルと慣れかなあと。
<chonan> ピピっときたほうを使ってみるのがいいかもしれません。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私は， Unity やめてくれとさえ言いたい感じですねえ…
<Yuusuke47> ほほぉ、やはりGnomeのほうがいいですか。
<Yuusuke47> 結構その声を聞きますね。
<Yuusuke47> 私もGnome派なんですよね。でもあえてUnity使っています。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Linus は， Gnome 3 を嫌って， XFCE に替えたみたいですね． Gnome 2 から見れば退歩だが， Gnome 3 からすると，大きな進歩だとか，なんとか…
<chonan> 結構デスクトップ環境は流行り廃りが激しいですからね。他のOSと違って
<Yuusuke47> その辺にもいろんな歴史が有りそうですね～。
<Yuusuke47> 今後mata
<chonan> 案外 Windows や Mac ってそれほど変わってなかったりも。
<Yuusuke47> Unityが引いてGnomeに戻るとかありえますかね。
<Yuusuke47> Windows8は様変わりしましたよね・・。
<chonan> Ubuntu の場合最先端のエッジっぽいもの好きな傾向があるので、Gnome には戻らないかもしれませんが
<chonan> Unity そのものが Gnome っぽく変化する可能性はあるかもしれません。
<Yuusuke47> 僕としてはGnomeのようなインターフェイスで検索バーとかを追加してくれればいいなぁって思っています。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu 非公式 Remix で， Gnome Shell をデフォにしたのもありますね．
<Yuusuke47> あえてですか。（笑）
<Yuusuke47> 嫌われているなぁUnity.
<chonan> Remix も比較的簡単に(個人でも)つくれるようになりつつあるので、そういうのもアリかもしれませんね
<Yuusuke47> Remix作った事無いので、今度試してみよう。
<chonan> ある意味、Ubuntu って「今の生き様」みたいなライブ感があるのが魅力のひとつかもしれません。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 公式レポジトリーい入っているので，通常版インストールした後に， Gnome Shell なり， xubuntu desktop 入れるなりすれば，デスクトップを替えられますし…
<Yuusuke47> いろいろできそうですね。
<chonan> Alternative CD で最小インストールして、tasksel でいつもと違うデスクトップ環境追加すればいけますしね。
<Yuusuke47> うぉなんか高度なテクニカルな予感・・。
<chonan> まあ、Unity の環境も残していいよというのであれば、後から追加で問題ないです。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> GPL からすると， Ubuntu ベースのディストリを作るときは，リポジトリーも自分で用意しなければいけないようですけど，
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu の用意したリポジトリーに乗っかって，自分で用意するのは最小限というディストリの方が，
<chonan> 私家版ということであれば誰も文句いわないでしょうし。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 変なバックドアを仕込まれたりしていなさそうで，安心出来そう．
<Yuusuke47> まさに自作OS
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 言いませんね…(私も言っていません…)
<chonan> ええ
<chonan> Ubuntu モディファイしてがんばってますみたいな感じでそれも一興だと思いますよ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 箕面市役所EDUBUNTU日記でも，学校で使う自分用インストール用 CD を作っていましたね．
<chonan> そうですね。
<Yuusuke47> オープンソース、奥が深い。WindowsやMacにない面白さですね。
<chonan> Ubuntu は特に幅広い印象がありますね。
<Yuusuke47> Ubuntuの端末とかこの登場するのですかね。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 既に Byoubu という端末ソフトがありますね．私は使っていませんけど．
<Yuusuke47> WindowsならWindowsPhone,Googleのアンドロイド、アップルのIphone
<Yuusuke47> あら、有るのですか。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Android も， Linux ディストリですね．
<chonan> ああ、Ubuntu のスマホですね
<chonan> Android がものすごく近い親戚ではありますが
<Yuusuke47> iphoneも元はデビアンでしたっけ？
<chonan> Linux ベースですね、少なくとも
<Yuusuke47> へぇ～アンドロイドって親戚でしたか。（勉強不足）
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Mac OS X が， BSD 系なのは知っていますけど， iPhone が Debian ベースだというのは初耳です…
<chonan> http://sourceforge.jp/magazine/12/03/21/1827247
<Yuusuke47> あら、自分の勘違いでしたか。
<chonan> 最近だとこんなニュースも
<Yuusuke47> おぉ！本当だ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Wikipedia で調べているところです．
<Yuusuke47> iphoneをジェイルブレイクしたとき、ディレクトリの系列がなんかデビアンよような気がして・・・。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Darwin のようなので， Debian ではないですね…＞ iPhone
<chonan> Mac OS のほうに近いのかな
<Yuusuke47> ガクッ・・・そうでしたか。すみません適当なことを。
<Yuusuke47> アンドロイドとLinuxは親戚だったか。だから日経Linuxであんなにアンドロイドとりあげられていたのか・・。
<chonan> まあ、Unity なかなか受け入れられない状況みると、微妙に Windows 8 にも親近感が出てきたりしたりしますね。
<chonan> いろんな理由はあると思いますけど
<chonan> それこそ昔のようなハードウェアが云々とか、ソフトウェアがどうだとか
<chonan> そういった部分は結構改善されてきてるのは事実で
<Yuusuke47> OSの世界でも新人イビリはあるんですねぇ（泣）
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Yuusuke47: 親戚どころか， Android のカーネル(OS)は， Linux です…
<Yuusuke47> （爆）
<chonan> そうしたときに、じゃあ「次になに取り上げよう?」ということになるのですが
<Yuusuke47> ・・・・（忘れないうちにメモメモ）
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 今は， linxu で動画を見られますしねえ．＞それこそ昔のようなハードウェアが云々とか、ソフトウェアがどうだとかそういった部分は結構改善されてきてるのは事実で
<chonan> アプリとか開発とかそういう方向に向かうわけで、その一貫として、Android開発というのはテーマになりうるんじゃないかなと。
<chonan> Linux でiPhone 開発はちと厳しすぎるので。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 使う機会がなさげなので，買う予定さえありませんが，私も Android には興味あります．
<Yuusuke47> 自分もiphoneさえ買わなければ・・。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 安全性では， iPhone の方が Android より上なのでしょうね…
<chonan> とは言われてますね。
<Yuusuke47> それでもブレイクはされてしまう
<Yuusuke47> アンドロイドタブレットでもいいからほしいですな。
<chonan> フリーダムさが魅力だという言い方もできますけども。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> スパイ組織とか，そんなのだと，保証なんて関係ないので，ジェイル・ブレイクし放題で何かやるのかなと思ったのですが，情報が駄々漏れになるので，アメリカだと，国防関係者はスマホ禁止とかいう話なんかあったり…
<chonan> 軍事ってのは結構そういうところを考えないといけませんからね。
<Yuusuke47> 軍事ってどんなことでも最先端と思っていたら・・・。
<Yuusuke47> むしろローテクが安全だなんて。
<chonan> たとえば、制服を安いからといって中国から調達したら
<chonan> 中国と事を構えたときに制服調達できなくなってハマるとか。
<chonan> そういうことまで考えないといけないらしいです。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 新幹線だって，投入した最新テクノロジーは，ロングレールと ATC くらいですよ．
<Yuusuke47> 新幹線って日本の？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そうです．
<Yuusuke47> あれTGBとかは？
<Yuusuke47> TJB
<Emmanuel_Chanel> それを言うなら， TGV ですね…
<Yuusuke47> ・・・そうでしたぁ（照）
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 鉄道会社は，失敗が許されないので，最先端の技術はあまり導入したがらないとか．
<Yuusuke47> まぁ・・・失敗は、『死』ですからね・
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 最新技術導入して解決不能なトラブルに見舞われたら目も当てられませんから．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 死なないにしても，ダイヤが無茶苦茶乱れますし．
<Yuusuke47> あれなんだか隣国でそんな大事件があったようなぁ。
<chonan> それでも事故起こして証拠隠滅しちゃう国民性が...
<Emmanuel_Chanel> まあ，日本の基準で言ったら，外国の列車のダイヤは，年中乱れていますけど．
<Yuusuke47> 日本が異常なくらい正確なんですよね（笑）
<Yuusuke47> ガイジン皆ビックリ。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そうそう．
<Yuusuke47> すげぇ！電車が時刻通りくるぜ！って。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> しかも，長距離を走る新幹線の方が，短距離を走る在来線より正確だという…
<chonan> まあ、ガイジンに言わせるとそれ以外にもいろいろクレイジーな面あるらしいですけど。
<Yuusuke47> 自販機多すぎとか
<Yuusuke47> ・・・やめておこう。言い出したらきりがなさそうだ（笑）
<chonan> サムライの子孫とか、ニンジャの末裔っていうと納得されてしまうというのもアレですけど。
<Yuusuke47> そんな冗談を信じてしまうガイジンがなんだか可愛いですね。
<chonan> そんだけ、日本って面白いところらしいというのは分かったw
<Yuusuke47> 日本素晴らしい。
<Yuusuke47> 日本といえば
<Yuusuke47> 国産のソフトウェアのシェアとかほとんど海外に持ってかれましたよね。
<Yuusuke47> 一太郎とか・・・、一太郎とか？
<chonan> ワープロですか
<Yuusuke47> オフィスならMicrosoft、ネットならGoogle、SNSならFacebook。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu もイギリス発ですね．
<Yuusuke47> 前にネットのニュースで見ました。みんな外資に行ってしまたって。
<Yuusuke47> 私が思いつく国産のコンテンツと行ったらMixiくらいです。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私は最初のディストロは RedHat/Fedora で，その次が Ubuntu なので見向きもしませんでしたが， Vine なんてのもありましたっけ．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 2ch は？
<Yuusuke47> あぁそうだ2ｃｈだ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そうそう．匿名掲示板なので海外ネットでは誰も見向きもしないでしょうが，日本最大の国産ネット・コミュニティだなと．
<Yuusuke47> VineもすっかりUbuntuに取られましたよね
<Yuusuke47> いえ世界最大です。
<Yuusuke47> あれだけの人数が行き来する掲示板は他にないそうです。
<Yuusuke47> 二番目がアメリカの4ｃｈでしたっけ
<Yuusuke47> 二番目か三番目
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 1番どころか，2番も， 2ch 系コンテンツという訳なのですね？
<chonan> 4chan は有名ですよね
<Yuusuke47> そうなりますね。＞Emmanuel_Chanel
<Yuusuke47> 海外では匿名掲示板ってあまり受けないんですか？
<chonan> あんまりそういう文化ないかもね
<Yuusuke47> よく名無しの部分がAnonymousって書かれているのを見ますが。やっぱり匿名は信用がないんですね。
<Yuusuke47> あるいは匿名という文化は日本だけとか・・。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ううん…私も海外では匿名はダメという話について， 2ch でききかじった以上の事は知りません．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ただ，ブログでも掲示板でも，登録制が多いですね．
<chonan> 普通に言いたいことあればバンバン言っちゃう的な部分あるよなあと
<Yuusuke47> 名も名乗らずにやつが何を言っても信用されないぜっていうのがアメリカでは普通なのかな。
<Yuusuke47> 登録制って国民番号とかそういうのが必要なのですか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 議論という点で見ると，マナーに関わらず言いたい事をバンバン言えるのは悪くなくて，その議論の積み重ねが出来ないのが困るでしょうね． Twitter はよく知りませんが， URI を貼りつけられない YouTube とか…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 別に国民番号とかそこまでは要求されません．
<Yuusuke47> たしかに匿名文化があったらFacebookなんて生まれませんよね。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ただ，書き込みをするために，ブログなり掲示板なりのサイトの会員にならないといけないという…
<Yuusuke47> そのへんは日本と変わりないですね。
<Yuusuke47> あくまで任意で匿名なり実名なりえらぶわけですが、実名が多数派ってことですかね。
<Yuusuke47> アメリカってとにかく目立ったほうがメリットみたいな考えしそうですね。
<chonan> 間違ったことやったらペナルティ負えば誰も文句言わないみたいなとこあるのかもしれません
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 顔と名前晒したせいでテロリストに狙われるなんて事もあるでしょうに…
<chonan> 日本だと恥とかそういう感情が先に出るのかなと。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> なんか， Facebook とか，子供が登録してプロフィールを晒している，大変だって話がありますね．
<Yuusuke47> 正にその通りかと。＞日本だと恥とかそういう感情が先に出るのかなと。
<Yuusuke47> だからmixiとか2ｃｈは匿名なんでしょうね。恥ずかしいからとか、何かあってはいけないとか。
<Yuusuke47> 国の社会文化がネットに現れているっていうのも面白いですよね。
<Yuusuke47> この先も日本のネットは匿名でいるんでしょうかね。
<chonan> 変わりつつあるのかもしれませんね、その辺も
<chonan> 2ch 全盛(?) のときの感覚では、 Twitter とか Facebook が流行るという感覚は全くなかったわけですし
<Yuusuke47> 全盛ってどのへんですかね？ネオ麦茶事件？
<chonan> 少なくともその辺は全盛っぽいですよね
<Yuusuke47> あの事件以降一般世間に2chの名がしれたんですよね。
<Yuusuke47> その頃のネットって草の根BBSなんてあったんでしたっけ？
<Yuusuke47> 以前は掲示板って有料だったとか。
<chonan> もう絶滅寸前っぽい感じだった気が
<Yuusuke47> かつてのネットって会員制だったんですか？ニフィサーブみたいな。
<Yuusuke47> ニフティサーブ。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> pasokontuusin toka?
<Yuusuke47> そうそう。パソコン通信
<chonan> そうですね、パソコン通信は基本的に会員制でしたね
<Yuusuke47> へぇ～
<Yuusuke47> 『インターネット』ていうのが無い時代ですね。
<chonan> 無いというか一般的ではなかった時代ですね
<chonan> 90年代前半かな
<chonan> 阪神淡路大震災とWindows95が爆発的に流行するきっかけだったという言われ方しますね
<Yuusuke47> ?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> あのころは，パソコン通信の情報網が大活躍したそうですね．
<chonan> インターネットが流行するのはこの2つがきっかけだったと言われてます
<Yuusuke47> そうなのですか。
<chonan> ネットワーク管理者や技術者がものすごい苦労して維持したというのもありますけど
<Yuusuke47> インターネットを使って被災の連絡をするって感じですか？
<chonan> 電話だめだったけど、メールは大丈夫だったとか
<chonan> 今回の震災でのTwitter みたいな言われ方したことがありました
<Yuusuke47> ・・・・・・・・・・・（3.11のツイッターと同じだ。）
<chonan> あとは Windows 95 がキャッチーな感じで出てきたというのもあります
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 被災地からサーバーにつなぐと，別のクライアントからの送信も，被災地からかけた電話の扱いになるとか，その逆とか，そんなので，回線の優先度が低くならないから強かったとか…＞阪神大震災の時のパソコン通信
<chonan> パソコン通信も活躍したのは事実ですね
<Yuusuke47> そんな裏話があったとは・・・・。
<chonan> 結構「この10年」的な話で話されるネタだったりもします
<chonan> 9.11 から 3.11 までみたいな。
<Yuusuke47> 興味深い話です。
<Yuusuke47> 当時ネットの帯域ってどのくらいでした？
<Yuusuke47> 阪神淡路大震災のとき。
<chonan> 95年くらいか
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 56kbps 未満じゃないですか？ダイアルアップの帯域がそれくらいだったなと．
<chonan> 末端はそんな感じですね
<chonan> というか
<Yuusuke47> あぁそうかダイアルアップは56ｋか
<chonan> 33.6k が高速モデム的な言われ方した時代が近いかも
<Yuusuke47> あのビープ音が懐かしい。
<Yuusuke47> 17年でGBの時代すか。
<chonan> プロバイダはIXPに1.5M ってのが普通だったかな
<Yuusuke47> 光ファイバーってもともと日本人が考案した技術でしたっけ。
<Yuusuke47> それをどっかのガイジンが論文を参考に・・的な感じで、最初は光ファイバーって受けがなかったとか。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 特許はアメリカに持っていかれたけど技術開発は西澤潤一教授だとかそんな感じの話を 2ch で聞きました．
<Yuusuke47> そうです！西澤潤一さんです。
<chonan> 特許取れなくてハマったんだっけか
<Yuusuke47> ハマッた？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Asia Week 大学ランキングで京都大学と1位2位を争っているのは，不参加の東大ではなく東北大だったり…
<chonan> http://mugentoyugen.cocolog-nifty.com/blog/2009/10/post-f240.html
<chonan> こんなところがひっかかりました
<Yuusuke47> 東大って結構名ばかりですよ。
<Yuusuke47> 本当は巨万の富を得るはずだった人とは聞いていますが
<chonan> 講演聞いたことありますが
<Yuusuke47> でも大発明をしたっていうことではやっぱり有名ですよね。
<chonan> 地道な基礎研究って本当に大切だって力説してた印象が強いです
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 八木アンテナも，特許にならなかったせいで，日本が戦争に負けたなんて話がありますね．
<Yuusuke47> それ聞いたことありますわ。
<Yuusuke47> 名言みたいなのありましたね。
<chonan> 八木アンテナも東北大ですね
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そうですね．
<Yuusuke47> せっ戦争に発展しますか。
<Yuusuke47> 東北大すげぇ
<Yuusuke47> 東大オワコン？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 戦前も，女性とか専門学校卒業生を受け入れていたとか…＞東北大
<Emmanuel_Chanel> まあ，東大が日本1位の大学とされたのも，戦後しばらく経ってからだという話もあります…
<chonan> VHFなくなったとはいえ、長い間現役の技術でしたしねえ、八木アンテナ。もちろんUHFアンテナは今でも使えますし
<Yuusuke47> 戦前はちがったんですか。
<chonan> http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%85%AB%E6%9C%A8%E3%83%BB%E5%AE%87%E7%94%B0%E3%82%A2%E3%83%B3%E3%83%86%E3%83%8A
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 貧乏人の優秀なのは，師範学校に行ったりとか…陸軍士官学校とか海軍士官学校とかもありましたし…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 商売したいなら，東京商業高等学校(今の一橋大学)行けとかいうのがあったり…
<Yuusuke47> VHFの電波帯は今度NOTTVにつかわれるんでしたっけ。
<Yuusuke47> 昔の日本人ってすごいですね。なんか自分が恥ずかしい・・。
<chonan> いや、
<chonan> 目標にして目指せばいいだけです。
<Yuusuke47> まぁ今もすごい人はたくさんいますけどね。
<Yuusuke47> 決してあきらめないですか。
<Yuusuke47> どんな小さな事でもいいから、なにか社会に役立つ人間になりたいですね～。
<chonan> できることなんて沢山あるし、得意なところ伸ばせば絶対に成果出ると思うんです
<Yuusuke47> ありがたいお言葉ですね。
<chonan> ええ、Ubuntu に興味を持ってチャットなんかやってる時点で、素質があるのは明白ですw
<Yuusuke47> あはは、そうですか（笑）
<Yuusuke47> 僕もいつかubuntu関係でなにかやってみたいなって思っています。()
<chonan> フリーOSは見向きもされないか、もしくは「お金がなくてタダだから」という動機が結構多かったりも
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu は一応一般人向けですけど，それでも，これを使える事自体が特殊技術だったりして…
<chonan> ええ、ブログとか道場とかうぶまがとかw
<Yuusuke47> そんなにUbuntuって玄人ツールですか（笑）
<chonan> お金がないからだとちょっとアレだけど、お金はないけど苦労は厭わないぜというのであれば素質はありすぎです
<chonan> そういう志がなかなか育たないというのはあるんじゃないかな
<chonan> どんなに優秀でも興味もてなかったら何もできませんし。
<chonan> 優秀な人が沢山いるんだったら、私なんか記事書く隙ないでしょう(苦笑)
<Yuusuke47> それは関係ないのでは（笑）人それぞれ役目ってものがありますから。
<chonan> 無茶ぶりに必死に答えていたら気がついたらこんなになってしまいました。どうしてこうなった(笑)
<Yuusuke47> （爆）
<Yuusuke47> プログラミングってちょっと難しかったりするんですが。どんな言語から勉強すればいいですか？
<chonan> やりたいことドリブンというか、どんなことやってみたいかとかから始めるといいんじゃないでしょうか。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私が使えるのは perl と bash が少しですけど， C 言語系使えるといい気が…
<chonan> たとえばそうですねえ
<chonan> http://toro.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/unix/1322895539/
<Yuusuke47> 私もシェルがちょっと組めるくらいです。（本ッ当初歩的な）
<chonan> 連番のＨ画像/動画を一気にダウンロードするⅤ
<chonan> みたいなところとか。
<Yuusuke47> あぁ、ちょっとやってみたいって思ったことがあります。（笑）
<Yuusuke47> それはCで出来るんですか？
<chonan> スクリプト系のものが問題解決としては楽ですね、連番系は。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 同じく．動作速度を要求しないのなら， bash なり zsh なりで作るのがおすすめですね．
<chonan> これ、シェルスクリプトで書いて
<Emmanuel_Chanel> あと，シェル・スクリプトで，これだけはダメって特に言われているのが， csh 系だったり…
<chonan> 同じ事をイマドキのスクリプト言語で書きなおしてみるとか、python とか ruby とか。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> シェル・スクリプト・言語で…ですね．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> いいですね．
<chonan> で、アルゴリズム的なところに興味が出たら Cで本格的にというのはいいかもしれません
<Yuusuke47> ふむふむ（メモメモ）
<Emmanuel_Chanel> もっとも，私は， perl で強引に解決して， python や ruby で書き直すなんてやった事ないですけど．
<chonan> 目的的なところから入って奥を広げていくと
<chonan> 初めにアルゴリズムが云々とかやっちゃうと挫折しがち。
<Yuusuke47> アルゴリズム・・あぁ嫌悪感が。
<Yuusuke47> プログラミングにUMLやオブジェクト指向の知識って必要って聞きますが、具体的にどんな感じなんです？
<chonan> 言語仕様的なところから勉強するのもハマるポイントかな。
<Yuusuke47> あとCPUの仕組みとか知らないでオブジェクト指向学ぶのは変って聞いたり。
<chonan> ものすごく語弊を恐れずにいえば、楽するための方法論的な考えだと思って取り組むといいかも。
<chonan> プログラミングってなんていうか情報処理みたいないわれかたするじゃないですか
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 事前に情報を集めて，既存のライブラリーやコードを使って楽をするのが，優秀なプログラマーとも…
<Yuusuke47> ふむふむ
<chonan> 情報処理って、ようは情報加工術なわけで
<Yuusuke47> 友だち曰く、興味あるアプリのコードみて学ぶのも良いよって言っていますが。とてもとても・・。
<chonan> URL入力してエッチ画像ゲットとか
<chonan> で、そういうのって、HTTPをうまく扱える仕組みつかうと、ものすごーく楽できそうじゃないですかw
<Yuusuke47> たしかに。
<chonan> で、xxxをうまく扱える仕組みってのをぶっちゃけ「オブジェクト」というまとまりで扱うのが今風なやりかただと
<Yuusuke47> わざわざマウスを使う必要もない。
<Yuusuke47> それがオブジェクト指向ですか
<chonan> プログラムの断片とデータをひとまとめにしたやつ程度の感覚かと
<Yuusuke47> 共通の機能が集合したものですか。たしかそんな内容だった。
<Yuusuke47> あっそれはクラスだ
<chonan> ライブラリっていうと、プログラムばっかりという感覚。
<Yuusuke47> ライブラリも機能の集まりって感じですよね。
<chonan> クラスってのは、オブジェクト作るための設計図みたいな感覚ですね
<Yuusuke47> ふむふむ、学ぶ上でなにかおすすめの本とかありますか？
<Yuusuke47> 値段問わず。
<chonan> どうなんだろう、本はあんまり読まなくなったなあ
<Yuusuke47> ネットの情報だけで十分ですかね。
<chonan> http://www.hyuki.com/
<chonan> 結城さんの本でフィーリングがあったものはいいかもしれません。
<Yuusuke47> うぉ！プログラマの数学
<Yuusuke47> これ持ってます
<chonan> いい本ですよ
<Yuusuke47> けど挫折・・。もう一回読んでみようかな～。
<chonan> 試験に出るから勉強みたいなノリだと厳しいので
<chonan> リラックスしながら読むと良いかと思いまする
<Yuusuke47> ん～今考えてみたらガチガチの感覚で学んでいたからな～。
<Yuusuke47> たしかにやんわりと読む方がいいかもしれませんね。
<Yuusuke47> メモメモ
<chonan> テイストとは裏腹に結構内容の濃いこと書いてありますので
<Yuusuke47> 参考にさせていただきます。
<Yuusuke47> もう2時だ。早い。
<chonan> 要は試験でいい点とることが目的じゃなくて
<chonan> ちょっとしたコードかいてプチ便利な仕組み作れることを目標にしたら良いのではないでしょうか
<Yuusuke47> ふむふむ。
<Yuusuke47> なんか意欲が湧いて来ました～。
<chonan> 数学に力点が置きますが、 http://www.hyuki.com/girl/ あたりも面白いかもしれません。
<chonan> スクリプト言語なら、書き方に悩んだらネットで文法調べる程度でもいいんです。
<chonan> Emmanuel_Chanel さんは perl 使いだけど、perl って「仕事をてっとりばやくこなす」のが正義の言語なんですが
<Yuusuke47> いまだにperlが現役っていうのもすごいですよね。
<chonan> ようは同じことがプログラミングでも言えるかもしれません。
<chonan> 「仕事(課題)をてっとりばやくこなす」ためにどうすればいいのかと。
<chonan> 仕事ってのは、連番のH画像だったり、Webページのスクレイピングだったりするわけで。
<Yuusuke47> 親切に教えてくださってありがとうございます。
<chonan> いえいえ
<Yuusuke47> ほかにもいろいろ聞きたいのですあg
<Yuusuke47> 時間が時間なもんで（笑）
<chonan> いつもは Twitter よく見てるので @chonan になんかメンションでも飛ばしてみると反応があるかもしれません。
<Yuusuke47> また次の機会にお話を聞かせてもらえればと思っています。
<Yuusuke47> おぉありがとうございます。
<Yuusuke47> いまフォロアーしますね。（笑）
<chonan> 火曜日にはミーティングがあるので濃い人つかまえられる可能性が高いですねw
<Yuusuke47> 濃すぎて道場なみにカオスになるとついていけませんが（笑）
<chonan> Twitter ではアホなことばっかり言ってますが
<Yuusuke47> あれどれだ
<Yuusuke47> これか
<Yuusuke47> フォロアーしましたyuusukesantaです。
<Yuusuke47> どうぞよろしくお願いいたします！
<Yuusuke47> 私基本的にフォロアーしている人のツイート見るだけですが。
<Yuusuke47> フォローですね。
<chonan> まあ、いろいろあっていいんじゃないでしょうか
<Yuusuke47> それではまた次のミィーティングでお会いしましょう。
<Yuusuke47> その時までいろいろ勉強しておきます。
<chonan> ええ、ミーティングでは出没確率大ですのでw
<Yuusuke47> その時までいろいろ勉強しておきます。
<Yuusuke47> 今日はどうもありがとうございました～。
<chonan> さて、寝ますかw
<Yuusuke47> そうですね。ｗ
<Yuusuke47> では、おやすみなさい
<yuusuke47> Emmanuel_Chanelさんお礼を言うを忘れていました。
<yuusuke47> 今日はどうもありがとうございました。
<yuusuke47> また次のミィーティングでお話しましょう。
<yuusuke47> それでは。
#ubuntu-jp 2012-03-28
<ybrjkfc> <Emmanuel_Chanel> http://img3.sankakustatic.com/wp-content/gallery/safe-misc-vi/haruka-fukuhara-loli-idol-ubuntu-magazine-006.jpg
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ybrjkfc: ???
<ybrjkfc> <Emmanuel_Chanel> The first link in the search for "Japanese input in ubuntu"
#ubuntu-jp 2012-03-29
<k3nz0> I'm sexy and i know it
#ubuntu-jp 2012-03-30
<k3nz0> I'm sexy and i know it
<emiryun> Flashのアップデートを適用したら、Flashの部分に"Missing Plug-in"と出るようになった…
<k3nz0> I'm sexy and I know it.
<fujisan> i was discriminated in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic and it's all a big joke to them just wanted to let you guys know
<fujisan> thanks bye
#ubuntu-jp 2012-03-31
<ybrjkfc> 日本こんにちは！
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Здраствуйте! Как дела?
<ybrjkfc> <Emmanuel_Chanel> ine. you have a very valid Russian :)
<ybrjkfc> <Emmanuel_Chanel> you're not talkative as always, my Japanese friend :)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Right.
<ybrjkfc> Emmanuel_Chanel you have here is always so quiet?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I join in very many channels. In addition, I always watch many video that I recorded.
<ybrjkfc> <Emmanuel_Chanel> workaholic :)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Yes, I would be, if it were things about jobs...
<ybrjkfc> <Emmanuel_Chanel> in Japan will celebrate the release of ubuntu?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Yes. I haven't checked their schedule, though.
<ybrjkfc> I<Emmanuel_Chanel>in Novosibirsk, plan to celebrate on April 29. They promised to visit and assist the representatives of the largest providers of our city, it is completely pereschel to use Linux
#ubuntu-jp 2012-04-01
<rtdu754r> こんばんは！
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<rtdu754r> おお！
<rtdu754r> 日本人っすか?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい．
<rtdu754r> すげえ！
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu Japanese Team のみなさま，うぶんちゅアニメ化おめでとうございます！
<rtdu754r> 初めてです！！
<rtdu754r> アニメになるんですか！
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 今日は何日でしたっけ？
<emiryun> 4月2日です(嘘)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 長時間入りっぱなしにしていないと，みなさん，返事のしようもないんですよ…それが， IRC です．
<rtdu754r> .04LTS使ってる人います？
<rtdu754r> １０。０４
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私は使っていません…
<rtdu754r> なにつかってます？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私のは 11.10 ですね．
<rtdu754r> Unityつかってるんですか？
<emiryun> Lubuntuの11.04…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> いいえ… gnome shell をインストールして，クラシック表示で使っています．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Gnome 3 も Unity も使い辛いですが， Gnome 3 の方がまだましだなあと…
<rtdu754r> 同感です
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Unity は，使いたくないとすら感じています．
<rtdu754r> なんか遅いですよね
<rtdu754r> マウス操作までおそくなってしまいます
<rtdu754r> あとウェブもね
<rtdu754r> ここっていつもこんな感じなんですか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> いつも， Firefox で何個もウィンドウを開くのですが， Gnome 2 だとすぐに行きたいウィンドウに行けるのが， Gnome 3 や Unity だと行けなかったりしますしねえ…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> まあ，あまり人もいませんしねえ…
<rtdu754r> ここって10時くらいになると
<rtdu754r> 人が集まるって見たんですけど
<rtdu754r> ほんとですか？
<emiryun> botとかlog取りとか
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 火曜の22時くらいから定例ミーティングなので，その時は人が沢山話しています．
<rtdu754r> へえ
<rtdu754r> そうなんだ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> emiryun: ログの場所どこでしたっけ？って感じです．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> !help
<rtdu754r> ホームページにありませんでしたっけ？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ありました． http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/01/%23ubuntu-jp.html
<rtdu754r> ここってタメ語だめなんですか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 知りません…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私は別に構いませんよ…
<rtdu754r> うぶんつ使い始めてからどんくらい？
<rtdu754r> 結構前からつかってる？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 2年くらいかなあ…このチャットにはじめて来た時は， Fedora 使っていた感じ．
<rtdu754r> ながいな
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 1年半だった… http://www.emmanuelc.dix.asia/ja/2010/10/11/ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-amd64-%e3%82%92%e3%82%a4%e3%83%b3%e3%82%b9%e3%83%88%e3%83%bc%e3%83%ab%e3%81%97%e3%81%9f%ef%bc%8e/
<rtdu754r> おお
<Emmanuel_Chanel> すみません，テレビを見ます．1時間程で戻ります…
<rtdu754r> お疲れさまです！
<rtdu754r> 風呂はいるわ
<emiryun> irc proxyでlogを取っている人、という意味です…
<ybrjkfc> 日本こんにちは！
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<ybrjkfc> <Emmanuel_Chanel>Today, in this chat was a lot of communication :)
<hi117> http://freenode.net/privacy_change.html
#ubuntu-jp 2013-03-26
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<hito_jp0> こんばんは
<ItSANgo> こんばんは
<shibata> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<mocchi> 誰か議事録お願いできます？今帰宅したばかりなので。。。
<shibata> やりましょう
<hito_jp0> ぉ。よろしくお願いします
<hito_jp0> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting だけ弄りました。個別ページはまだです
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<shibata> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130326
<mocchi> shibata: ありがとうございます
<jkbys> アクションアイテムから
<jkbys> 進んでいない気がする
<hito_jp0> ごめんぬ。とりあえずこの後時間があるようならTwitterアカウントの話を進めたいのですが、ミーティング後に20分ぐらい時間ありますでしょうか？
<hito_jp0> > 小林さん
<jkbys> あります
<jkbys> Twitterアカウントの話、すっかり忘れてた
<jkbys> アクションアイテムにもはいってないな
<jkbys> 12.04.2のQAって、アップデート部分以外に大きな問題なければDVDイメージは公開してもいいんじゃないかと思うんですがどうでしょう
<hito_jp0> +1
<chonan> +1
<ItSANgo> 変な動きは注意事項ということで+1
<hito_jp0> あれ。変な動きって今回限定なんでしたっけ。
<jkbys> 変な動き？
<hito_jp0> 注意事項に入れることそのものはOKだと思うんですが、前提条件に入れるのはいまいち論理が読めないです。
<ItSANgo> なるほど。
<ItSANgo> +1
<ItSANgo> かな
<mizuno> +1で
<jkbys> 変な動きってなんだったっけ
<shibata> ここの「変な動き」ってのは具体的にはなんでしょう？
<hito_jp0> 仮想マシン上でやるとアップグレード時にお亡くなりになったり
<ItSANgo> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Precise/QA/RemixCDImage/TestResult-1204.2/Mitsu
<jkbys> アップグレードのやつか
<hito_jp0> apt-clone経由でやるときなんか失敗したり、
<hito_jp0> dual boot環境でやるとわけわからんことになる（os-proberがopenSUSE見失ってる）とか、かな。
<jkbys> なるほど
<ItSANgo> openSUSEはLVM周りのせいだと思います。
<jkbys> ではDVDイメージは公開ってことで
<hito_jp0> たぶんpasswd,groupがあやしいのはapt-clone経由にコケるのの波及ぽい
<hito_jp0> でもいずれも別に12.04.2のイメージがおかしいからというわけではなくて、もうちょっと普遍的な問題ぽいです。
<hito_jp0> のでgoでいいかという感じで+1ってことですよね？ > 135さん
<ItSANgo> あれ、やっぱりおかしいんですか…そういう仕様だと言われればそれまでだと思ったのですが…
<ItSANgo> go
<hito_jp0> いや本来なら引き継ぐ処理がついてるんですが、パッケージ移行に失敗するとその処理が走らないのです……。
<shibata> リリースアナウンスの「注意事項にいれる」は、採用？不採用？
<hito_jp0> リリースアナウンスそのものには入れずでいいような気がする（入れると編集不能なので遠からずカオスになる）んですが、編集可能なリリースノートページってありましたっけ……。
<jkbys> アップグレードの問題なんで、主にインストールに使うDVDイメージのリリースアナウンスに入れるのは変じゃないかな
<shibata> やるとしたら、https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/ja に追記、ぐらいでしょうか。
<jkbys> リリースノートに追記がよさそう
<hito_jp0> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/ja/JapaneseEnvironment に追記かなぁ……
<hito_jp0> 明日でよければやっておきます。
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys>     [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> なんかありましたか
<hito_jp0> ……http://ascii.asciimw.jp/books/books/detail/978-4-04-886687-3.shtml って入れましたっけ……。
<jkbys> バッファに入ってますね
<hito_jp0> じゃあいいか（ぉ
<hito_jp0> ……完全に記憶がとんでいる……
<jkbys> 議題のやつも終わってるな
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<mocchi> 私はありません。
<hito_jp0> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/Offline201305 の準備をはじめました。本当に5月にできるのか＆各種調整がうまく行くかはまだ未定ですが、ぼちぼち進めます。
<Henrich_> nothing
<chonan> 自分はありません
<hito_jp0> スタッフ側をやる人は5月のこの時期にしろっていう指定を今週中にお願いします。以上です。
<jkbys> イベント準備のほうよろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> ってことで終わりかな
<jkbys> 次も火曜でいいですか
<mizuno> はい
<hito_jp0> なるべく出席率を高められるように、出られないならなるべく日時を調整した方がいいと思うです……。
<jkbys> 先週は祝日前だったからだと思いたい
<hito_jp0> あーなるほど
<hito_jp0> 次に壊滅的なことが起きたら考えましょう……。
<hito_jp0> （自分含めて）
<shibata> （ちょっと戻ります）スタッフの日程調整はどこでやったらいいですか？
<chonan> (先週はスマンカッタ)
<shibata> イベントの方の話です＞スタッフ
<hito_jp0> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/Offline201305 に欄を作りました
<glShibata> あれ？wikiに・・・自分の名前が・・・あれ？
<hito_jp0> のでここに「スタッフをやってやるからこの日がいい！」みたいな希望がありましたらお早めに。
<jkbys> ひとまず終わりってことで。おつかれさまでした。
<shibata> ありがとうございます。
<hito_jp0> 大丈夫です、どちらのしばたさんとは書いてません！
<shibata> あと、Twitterの件は議事録にのせなくてOK？
<glShibata> それなら、安心ですね！
<hito_jp0> OKじゃないかなぁ。二週間前から進んでないわけでして。
<hito_jp0> （「書いていません」と「決まっていません」のちがいに注意）
<shibata> 了解です。
<shibata> 了解です＞議事録に載せない
<shibata> というわけでさえぎってすみません、おつかれさまでした。
<glShibata> 自分の方もさえぎってすみません＆おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp0> おつかれさまでした？
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<mocchi> お疲れさまでした
<shibata> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130326
<shibata> 問題なければML/フォーラムへの送信よろしくお願いいたします。
<shibata> 送信されたら、IRCMeetingのページをアップデートしておきます。
<chonan> 送信承ります
<shibata> glShibata: このネタどうせなら、被害者
<shibata> glShibata: このネタどうせなら、無茶ぶりされた人がやった方が現実味があってうれしいのですがいかがでしょう？
<hito_jp0> ヒント：逃げたければ他に犠牲者を作ればいい
<glShibata> （しまった・・・急な話すぎて生贄を用意していない）
<glShibata> shibata：べ、別途ご相談させて下さい？
<shibata> glShibata: では、保留ってことで。逃げられなくなったころに、「どうするよ？」って催促くると思いますんで、それまでに考えておいていただければ。
<glShibata> おてやわらかにおねがいします（泣）
<chonan> この際全力で受け止めるということも一興かと。
<shibata> chonan: 送信ありがとうございました。
<chonan> shibata: ありがとうございます
#ubuntu-jp 2013-03-27
<Henrich_> てすてす。
<Henrich_> すてすて。
<Henrich_> 動きそうだな。
<Henrich_> アップロードしよう
<MivaXYZ> Test
#ubuntu-jp 2014-03-25
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp>  こんばんはぞんび
<chonan_mobile> zmb...
<jkbys> ぞんびしかいない
<hito_jp> ぞんびー（語尾がぞんびになる程度にぞんびです）
<jkbys> 議事録とれるぞんびを募集する
<hito_jp> みずのさん議事録とれます？
<mizuno> ちょっとおまちをー
<mizuno> 用意します
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140325
<mizuno> 議題がない？
<hito_jp> アクションアイテム、アシストさんのサーバー設置してもらいました、最終調整がこれからです。
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<hito_jp> あと小林さんmirror-jp部分のセットアップお願いします的なメールを今週中には出しますぞんび
<jkbys> わかりました
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/ [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> なさそうだ
<jkbys> 議題も特にあがってないな
<jkbys> 何かありますか
<mizuno> 沖縄申しこんじゃいますねー
<ikuyaCF-S10_> ubiquity確認いただけましたかね
<hito_jp> かろうじて触ったけどアレでいいんじゃないかなぁという。文言は脳みそ機能してる状態でもっかい見たいところ（しんでる）
<ikuyaCF-S10_> 来週もう一回確認にしますか……（私も時間割けてないらしい
<jkbys> ではそういうことで
<jkbys> 他にありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないけどみんな14.04を触るんだ……
<hito_jp> Unityというか、Dashがちょっぱやになってる気がするぐらいしか発見ないけど！
<jkbys> ほう
<mizuno> 表示速いですね
<jkbys> まぁ終わるか
<jkbys> 来週も火曜でいいですか
<mizuno> はい
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> では4/1ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140325
<mizuno> 送信できそうな人がいないヨカン？
<chonan_mobile> 帰ったら送信します...
#ubuntu-jp 2014-03-30
<FTC56> Hello !
<FTC56> Tell me someone is there by luck!
<FTC56> I'm learning Japanese, and I encounter a problem: reading kana and kanji. Indeed, having vision problems, I have a little trouble reading some kana as "で" and "て" which looks like. So I'm wondering if you had a clear font to advise me to read Japanese characters, and as I can set it as default for all Japanese characters.
#ubuntu-jp 2015-03-25
<quipu_> konnichiwa
<quipu_> :=)
